# Where can I find an Owen Scott fiberglass moose call?



## BowWhisper (Mar 2, 2010)

If you contact a gentleman named moosetalker he might be able to hook you up.


----------



## GWFH (Jan 22, 2006)

Thanks much.....sent him a pm.


----------



## coptor doctor (Aug 25, 2003)

You will not find one any more Todd Orton was taking ove rthe manufacture of them with the help of a Buddy in the boat repair business last I talked to Todd there had been a move in the works and the Mold was lost Todd has quit as of last time we spoke.


----------



## Gobblinthunder (Apr 12, 2008)

Owen was a friend of mine (R.I.P) I have one of his calls, made it just for me 
Haven't been lucky enough to call a bull out of the thick stuff yet but one day Owen will send a big one my way

And no I'm not selling it


----------



## Gobblinthunder (Apr 12, 2008)

coptor doctor said:


> You will not find one any more Todd Orton was taking ove rthe manufacture of them with the help of a Buddy in the boat repair business last I talked to Todd there had been a move in the works and the Mold was lost Todd has quit as of last time we spoke.


Why don't you and I get a business started and make some really cool calls Carl?
BTW it's me 270


----------



## schnarrfuss (Mar 31, 2011)

I also have one of these calls, and I think I got one of his last ones made? Got mine as a Christmas gift and will not part with it. Have called in many bulls with it. I do know the Bow Shop in Waterloo has one hanging on their wall in the store but I don't think they will sell it.


----------



## rmarchand (Aug 15, 2013)

don't get too hung up on the calls, we've called in tons with just our hands or with home made calls from crazy carpets, just play with the open sizes on both ends and they will sound fantastic...it seems we are just so used to having someone else do the work for us that we forget we can make simple calls in about 10 minutes. All that being said, we do have a few of these calls, and use them. Why? because they were given to us to try out, but I wouldn't say we shot anymore moose with them, than we did with our crazy carpet or birch bark ones. 
just my two cents guys, not trying to start an argument.
Rick


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

coffee can large and a thick string 2 ft long waxed ..run string through thumb and forefinger ...works great.. oh string through cetre of bottom


----------



## forestry3 (Oct 12, 2015)

GWFH said:


> I understand he has unfortunately passed, but Im curious if anyone knows where I can find one of his calls....new or used.
> Please PM me if you have a lead on where to find one....it would mean a lot if i can find one.
> Thanks much!


are you stil looking for o scott moose horn have signed by him


----------



## forestry3 (Oct 12, 2015)

are you still looking for o scott moose horn have one signed by him


----------



## coptor doctor (Aug 25, 2003)

forestry3 said:


> are you still looking for o scott moose horn have one signed by him


I know a guy that I send me an email address


----------

